
Implementing Mixins in Smalltalk (1996) [pdf] - brudgers
http://esug.org/data/HistoricalDocuments/TheSmalltalkReport/ST07/14mo.pdf
======
i_don_t_know
The implementation forwards unknown messages to the first mixin that
implements the message, if any. I think forwarding messages through #perform:
is very much slower than sending messages directly.

Are there Smalltalk implementations that optimize #perform:? How? Are there
implementations that look for forwarding patterns of #doesNotUnderstand: +
#perform:, and that add the destination to the inline cache of the original
send?

